

10^122, not 42, could hold the key to universal mysteries - nickb
http://www.nature.com/news/2008/080220/full/news.2008.610.html

======
bayareaguy
I've always thought the pigeon hole principle guarantees the existence of
numerological coincidences.

------
sumrandommember
Yeah, I have about a 1 in 10^122 chance of understanding that.

------
ichverstehe
42.

